# Ladies and Gentlemen, I may be on crack...



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

took a good chunk out of my cigar cash to get this baby:



but it's for out belated anniversary next month. No regrets. It is worth it!


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Getting rid of a few sticks to make sure the rest have a happy home in the future is a good idea!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn big baller. :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Smart Man if you ask me ,Happy wife happy life for the cigar smoker,I got a cruise I got to save for after 20 years had to cut down stick purchases to pay for it to!:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Its worth it ! :tu

That is some good stuff there.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice, and 1998 vintage too!
What cigar are ya gonna have with it?


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

:dr:dr

Lets herf at boonedoggle's house

:dr:dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

oddball said:


> Nice, and 1998 vintage too!
> What cigar are ya gonna have with it?


unfortunatly, I promised no smokey-smokey that weekend, as she doesn't like the smoke smell. Heck, I wouldn't know what to pair up with that anyways, as I am not a common champagne dranker.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

jimmy, you shoulda just pasted that label onto a bottle of muskatel. good god man, where are your priorities


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Where's the Coach bag Jimmy?!?!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Of course, were you on crack, you would have skipped the anniversary, stolen a bottle of Boones Farm, and bought .... well ..... crack.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Of course, were you on crack, you would have skipped the anniversary, stolen a bottle of Boones Farm, and bought .... well ..... crack.


:r

Thanks for the morning laugh, Doug. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome buy!!
:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

yep, long gone are the days of hunting c-bid like a rabid coyote to find a great deal. Well, at least until after the Holidays. No mention of Coach bag yet. I'm sure it will magically show up on the dining room table one afternoon in the near future. I dare not look at my account. :hn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Of course, were you on crack, you would have skipped the anniversary, stolen a bottle of Boones Farm, and bought .... well ..... crack.


So Jimmeh, got any new flavors of wine coming out in the fall from your farm :r:r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> So Jimmeh, got any new flavors of wine coming out in the fall from your farm :r:r


shooot, if I got royalties I would have nothing in my humi except, 1964s, 1926s, Anejo, and AVO. Thus is not the case!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats a fantastic bottle. Have a great evening enjoying it.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Had the same bottle/vintage 3 months ago....you're in for a treat. 
Still contemplating whether to pop the cork on a '95 and '96 Veuve Cliquot.


----------

